# River Creek Plantation WMA?



## syates32 (Dec 13, 2005)

My son was drawn for a late Dec. deer hunt its an A/C hunt where only he can hunt. Iwas wondering if the 300 mile trip from North Ga was worth it? Have any of yall hunted here before or know anything about it?


----------



## Big Dawg (Dec 15, 2005)

*Hey....*

My son also got drawn and considering the results and everyone's opinion we will  probably stay home.


----------



## sharpsticker (Dec 15, 2005)

If you are not serious about hunting, please don't tie up permits for those of us who are. Deer move better a different times of the year. Just because they didn't move several weeks agodoes not mean they will not be moving this week.


----------



## syates32 (Dec 15, 2005)

sharpsticker said:
			
		

> If you are not serious about hunting, please don't tie up permits for those of us who are. Deer move better a different times of the year. Just because they didn't move several weeks agodoes not mean they will not be moving this week.


The A/C hunts are not like the regular quota hunts you can put in for several of them and there is other oppurtunities for A/C hunts that weekend. Anyone that would take the time to try and get a child drawn for a hunt is SERIOUS about hunting. If you have ever done it, you would know its alot of work but the reward is worth it. If you dont know what your talking about dont critcize someone or post at all. I have taken my son on 2 A/C WMA hunts already this year and he has killed 2 deer ( he is 8) so I would say someone is pretty serious about it.


----------



## Mac (Dec 16, 2005)

I second that!!!!!!!!!

I have taken a local kid no relation to Blanton Creek, Ossabaw, and a GONetwork sponsored hunt.  All were for youth,  I applied to three hunts hoping to get drawn for at least one,  I got drawn for all three.  Blanton was a sign in hunt.
Will try to make it down to River Creek but will not loose any sleep over it if I don't.  



			
				syates32 said:
			
		

> The A/C hunts are not like the regular quota hunts you can put in for several of them and there is other oppurtunities for A/C hunts that weekend. Anyone that would take the time to try and get a child drawn for a hunt is SERIOUS about hunting. If you have ever done it, you would know its alot of work but the reward is worth it. If you dont know what your talking about dont critcize someone or post at all. I have taken my son on 2 A/C WMA hunts already this year and he has killed 2 deer ( he is 8) so I would say someone is pretty serious about it.


----------

